# USA: no a negoziato, aumento supporto militare. Zelensky: "Biden vero leader". Macron si smarca.



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2022)

Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, gli USA entrano nella fase 2 della guerra, e lo fanno con un maxi investimento in armi da donare all'Ucraina e con l'invio di elicotteri MI17 e armamento pesante, adatti ad abbattere i tank russi.
E' un segnale ben preciso del Pentagono: i negoziati non servono, bisogna armare gli ucraini fino ai denti per farli vincere sul campo.
La decisione è condivisa con Boris Johnson, che ha avuto ieri una telefonata con Biden.

Tra una gaffe e l'altra, in cui Biden ha addirittura scambiato l'Ucraina con la Cina, il presidente USA definisce Putin un genocida, ribadendo poche ore dopo il suo pensiero.
Zelesnky lo applaude. "Parole da vero leader."

Macron (in piena campagna elettorale), si smarca e critica gli USA: "Questa escalation delle parole è controproducente. È una follia quello che sta succedendo, è una brutalità inaudita, ma allo stesso tempo sto guardando i fatti. Voglio cercare il più possibile di continuare a essere in grado di fermare la guerra, senza l'escalation."
Anche l'Italia sembra associarsi alle parole di Macron, per bocca di Di Maio: "Noi crediamo alla diplomazia. Serve una conferenza internazionale di pace."

*Ira di Scholz contro Zelensky, per il rifiuto di ricevere Steinmier.
Alla Rbb Scholz si dichiara irritato e deluso. Zelensky chiede che sia Scholz ad andare a Kiev, ma lui si dichiara non disponibile.
Scholz dichiara che invierà armi, ma in modo ragionevole, senza un coinvolgimento eccessivo nella guerra.

Anche Letta si schiera contro Zelensky: "Un Presidente della Repubblica di un paese UE non può essere considerato persona non grata da un paese candidato ad entrare in UE come l'Ucraina.", citando Zelensky con un hashtag.

Kiev si lamenta anche di Macron: "Molto deludente la sua riluttanza a parlare di genocidio."*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, gli USA entrano nella fase 2 della guerra, e lo fanno con un maxi investimento in armi da donare all'Ucraina e con l'invio di elicotteri MI17 e mezzi pesanti, adatti ad abbattere i tank russi.
> E' un segnale ben preciso del Pentagono: i negoziati non servono, bisogna armare gli ucraini fino ai denti per farli vincere sul campo.
> La decisione è condivisa con Boris Johnson, che ha avuto ieri una telefonata con Biden.
> 
> ...


Di Macron non mi fido. Guardacaso, è diventato così duro con gli USA da quando ci sono le elezioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Di Macron non mi fido. Guardacaso, è diventato così duro con gli USA da quando ci sono le elezioni.



Assolutamente, rincorre la Le Pen su questi temi.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Gli americani vogliono la pace
È putin che non vuole i trattatihhhh  
Mi sa che sta volta gli americani ci fiondano nella melma e sarà ora di non ringraziarli più..


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, gli USA entrano nella fase 2 della guerra, e lo fanno con un maxi investimento in armi da donare all'Ucraina e con l'invio di elicotteri MI17 e armamento pesante, adatti ad abbattere i tank russi.
> E' un segnale ben preciso del Pentagono: i negoziati non servono, bisogna armare gli ucraini fino ai denti per farli vincere sul campo.
> La decisione è condivisa con Boris Johnson, che ha avuto ieri una telefonata con Biden.
> 
> ...



Ennesima conferma che gl USA la pace non la vogliono. L'Europa non deve più seguire le iniziative di Biden e del suo amico ubriacone.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ennesima conferma che gl USA la pace non la vogliono. L'Europa non deve più seguire le iniziative di Biden e del suo amico ubriacone.


Ottime le parole di Macron e Giggino: dobbiamo smarcarci dagli USA o ci portano a morire. Se la facciano da soli la guerra in Ucraina. Mi sa che sta volta non siamo tutti compatti eh!


----------



## Marilson (13 Aprile 2022)

il disprezzo per gli stati uniti e' ormai fuori scala. Non esiste una misura possibile per quantificarlo


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il disprezzo per gli stati uniti e' ormai fuori scala. Non esiste una misura possibile per quantificarlo


Sarebbe meraviglioso se l’Ue compatta dicesse no ai dettami America pro guerra. Minchia me la godrei tanto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe meraviglioso se l’Ue compatta dicesse no ai dettami America pro guerra. Minchia me la godrei tanto.



E' più probabile che Diaz segni 20 gol nelle ultime 6 partite di campionato.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ottime le parole di Macron e Giggino: *dobbiamo smarcarci dagli USA* o ci portano a morire. *Se la facciano da soli la guerra in Ucraina. *Mi sa che sta volta non siamo tutti compatti eh!



Non è più ammissibile questo atteggiamento degli USA.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe meraviglioso se l’Ue compatta dicesse no ai dettami America pro guerra. Minchia me la godrei tanto.


Magicamente il pericolo nucleare arriverebbe da ovest.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il disprezzo per gli stati uniti e' ormai fuori scala. Non esiste una misura possibile per quantificarlo



Si spacciano per i custodi del Mondo e poi non fanno altro che tutelare i propri interessi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, gli USA entrano nella fase 2 della guerra, e lo fanno con un maxi investimento in armi da donare all'Ucraina e con l'invio di elicotteri MI17 e armamento pesante, adatti ad abbattere i tank russi.
> E' un segnale ben preciso del Pentagono: i negoziati non servono, bisogna armare gli ucraini fino ai denti per farli vincere sul campo.
> La decisione è condivisa con Boris Johnson, che ha avuto ieri una telefonata con Biden.
> 
> ...


Bidet e zelecoso stan portando la rovina in questo continente.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' più probabile che Diaz segni 20 gol nelle ultime 6 partite di campionato.



Vabbè, cosi è facile annullare ogni speranza


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' più probabile che Diaz segni 20 gol nelle ultime 6 partite di campionato.


Non lo so Toby, per la prima colta vedo mugugni e dissapori. Noi abbiamo da perdere tanto, gli Stati Uniti no


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non lo so Toby, per la prima colta vedo mugugni e dissapori. *Noi abbiamo da perdere tanto, gli Stati Uniti no*



Gli USA ci stanno guadagnando e non poco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2022)

Chi mi aggiorna sui sondaggi USA in vista del midterm? Approvano questa politica estera di Biden?

Perché prima della guerra Biden era in proiezione per perdere metà di parlamento e senato, di fatto fine dell'amministrazione.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è più ammissibile questo atteggiamento degli USA.


Tanto a loro che gli frega? La guerra è ben lontana da loro, hanno i loro interessi mafiosi da proteggere e noi cadiamo a pezzi. Prima o poi dovrebbero sperimentare la guerra sul loro suolo, chissà che farebbero..


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, gli USA entrano nella fase 2 della guerra, e lo fanno con un maxi investimento in armi da donare all'Ucraina e con l'invio di elicotteri MI17 e armamento pesante, adatti ad abbattere i tank russi.
> E' un segnale ben preciso del Pentagono: i negoziati non servono, bisogna armare gli ucraini fino ai denti per farli vincere sul campo.
> La decisione è condivisa con Boris Johnson, che ha avuto ieri una telefonata con Biden.
> 
> ...



Si capisce una volta di più come stanno le cose in Ucraina. I guerrafondai la pace non la vogliono, non l'hanno mai voluta e a costo di fare morire fino all' ultimo Ucraino continueranno così. 
Per chi è davvero inorridito dalla guerra( e quindi non gli strilloni a comando degli Usa) questa è la verità.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tanto a loro che gli frega? *La guerra è ben lontana da loro*, hanno i loro interessi mafiosi da proteggere e noi cadiamo a pezzi. Prima o poi dovrebbero sperimentare la guerra sul loro suolo, chissà che farebbero..



Appunto, la guerra è in Europa e l'Europa deve tutelarsi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe meraviglioso se l’Ue compatta dicesse no ai dettami America pro guerra. Minchia me la godrei tanto.


Anche io. Ma l'UE esiste solo sulla carta...


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Magicamente il pericolo nucleare arriverebbe da ovest.


Troppo facile puntare il dito solo su Putin 
.
Abbiamo 2 pazzi (di cui uno demente) a gestire questa crisi. È drammatico.
Se la Russia ha iniziato tutto, gli usa la finiscono in bellezza. Non so se ci intendiamo


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Troppo facile puntare il dito solo su Putin
> .
> Abbiamo 2 pazzi (di cui uno demente) a gestire questa crisi. È drammatico.
> Se la Russia ha iniziato tutto, gli usa la finiscono in bellezza. Non so se ci intendiamo


3 pazzi, con la scusa di essere aggredito pure il comico dal primo giorno è un pericolo per tutti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Anche io. Ma l'UE esiste solo sulla carta...


Ergo, se Bidet dice di suicidarci contro la russia l'ue obbedirà ciecamente vero?


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli USA ci stanno guadagnando e non poco.


Hai voglia, loro non si muovono se non c’è un guadagno.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Troppo facile puntare il dito solo su Putin
> .
> Abbiamo 2 pazzi (di cui uno demente) a gestire questa crisi. È drammatico.
> *Se la Russia ha iniziato tutto, *gli usa la finiscono in bellezza. Non so se ci intendiamo


Forsei i due amichetti non aspettavano altro che Putin iniziasse.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Appunto, la guerra è in Europa e l'Europa deve tutelarsi.


È arrivato il momento di mettere un freno alle follie americane. Noi abbiamo da tutelare i nostri interessi.
Se avessimo le palle, cominceremmo a tirarci indietro da tutta questa situazione


----------



## Djici (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, gli USA entrano nella fase 2 della guerra, e lo fanno con un maxi investimento in armi da donare all'Ucraina e con l'invio di elicotteri MI17 e armamento pesante, adatti ad abbattere i tank russi.
> E' un segnale ben preciso del Pentagono: i negoziati non servono, bisogna armare gli ucraini fino ai denti per farli vincere sul campo.
> La decisione è condivisa con Boris Johnson, che ha avuto ieri una telefonata con Biden.
> 
> ...


Non capisco perché si criticano gli Usa perché non vogliono la pace.
Qualcuno crede che la Russia la voglia? La Russia vuole una vittoria totale.
Qualcuno crede che l'Ucraina la voglia?
Mi spiego meglio su l'Ucraina : certo che il popolo preferirebbe che le bombe non cadessero più sulle loro teste. Ma qui la scelta non sarebbe tra "continuare la guerra senza possibilità di vincere o arrendersi ai russi".
La scelta sarebbe tra un "supporto occidentale o arrendersi ai russi".
E così credo che non ci sarebbero molti ucraini pronti ad arrendersi.

Gli unici che vorrebbero veramente la pace siamo noi perché abbiamo paura di cosa ci potrebbe succedere.
Ma pure noi non la vogliamo a qualsiasi condizione. Ci vorrebbe un vero accordo dove nessuno né uscirebbe con le osse rotte.

Ma intanto fino a quando le 2 parti non vorranno avere la pace e concludere un accordo c'è ben poco da parlare. E qui le critiche non sono tutte per l'Ucraina (come invece spesso leggo sul forum) che aveva già accettato parecchi punti di Putin. Ma il dittatore non vuole parecchi punti. Li vuole tutti.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Anche io. Ma l'UE esiste solo sulla carta...


Si lo so, ma gli stati europei, tranne quella feccia di Polonia, non mi sembrano molto compatti sulla linea americana. Io me lo auguro, sarebbe un segnale importante, almeno per tutelare il popolo europeo


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forsei i due amichetti non aspettavano altro che Putin iniziasse.


Ma non c’è dubbio. Sta guerra l’hanno cercata è evidente


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> 3 pazzi, con la scusa di essere aggredito pure il comico dal primo giorno è un pericolo per tutti.


Il comico babbeo è un burattino che sta prendendo troppa vita. È un pericolo enorme.
3 idioti hanno in mano il mondo


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché si criticano gli Usa perché non vogliono la pace.
> *Qualcuno crede che la Russia la voglia? La Russia vuole una vittoria totale*.
> Qualcuno crede che l'Ucraina la voglia?
> Mi spiego meglio su l'Ucraina : certo che il popolo preferirebbe che le bombe non cadessero più sulle loro teste. Ma qui la scelta non sarebbe tra "continuare la guerra senza possibilità di vincere o arrendersi ai russi".
> ...


Però mettiamoci d'accordo, la russia ha le pezze al culo, default imminente, "i missili che finiscono domani" o vogliono prendersi il mondo intero? perchè la si narra diversa in base alle parole di tizio o caio.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Anche io. Ma l'UE esiste solo sulla carta...


Un'Europa unita da che parte starebbe?
Non si può sempre lasciar fare quello che vuole a Putin con la scusa della questione etnica. Georgia, Ucraina, presto Moldavia, Kazakistan e forse Azerbajgian, guerre sporche, in aree strategiche. Non considerando poi gli Stati fantoccio ex sovietici come la Bielorussia.
Si sta sottovalutando tantissimo l'azione della Russia negli ultimi anni. Non dimentichiamoci che ha minacciato ritorsioni militari anche per l'eventuale ingresso della Svezia nella Nato, un Paese entrato a far parte dell'UE negli anni '90 dopo il trattato di Maastricht, che non confina con la Russia e non ha mai fatto parte dell'ex blocco orientale sotto l'URSS.
​


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma non c’è dubbio. Sta guerra l’hanno cercata è evidente



Non avendo che da guadagnarci dalla prosecuzione non vedo perchè ora dovrebbero sforzarsi per la pace.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il comico babbeo è un burattino che sta prendendo troppa vita. È un pericolo enorme.
> 3 idioti hanno in mano il mondo


Aggiungici UE scendiletto del demente americano e del figlioccio comico ed hai il mix perfetto per il disastro. Chiaramente con l'intervento USA entrerà anche la cina, e il campo di gioco è l'europa.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Aprile 2022)

Sempre lo stesso schema. Quando vanno in guerra si fanno prendere a calci da contadini e beduini. Quando non possono entrarci direttamente appaltano le guerre ad altri. Mi ricordo ancora la guerra Iraq e Iran con milioni di morti e il fido Saddam Hussein insignito della cittadinanza onoraria americana. Poi improvvisamente è diventato un mostro
E Osama Bin Laden? Un ' altra creatura loro...
E poi mi si chiede chi è il pericolo per la pace nel mondo? E chi dovrebbe essere se non loro, i macellai per antonomasia?
Possono pure continuare così, facendo massacrare gli altri per i loro interessi ma i nodi presto o tardi vengono al pettine. È iniziata la discesa!


----------



## Devil man (13 Aprile 2022)

Cmq questo accordo fatto con l'Algeria per le future forniture di gas mi fa molto ridere...

- Dalla Russia compravamo 29 miliardi di metrocubi l'anno, l'Algeria c'è ne darà 3 miliardi per il 2022... Quasi niente..

- L'Algeria ci darà forse altri 9 miliardi di metri cubi nel 2023-24 ma sapete cosa ? Questo gas l'Algeria non lo ha.. lo comprerà da Gazprom per poi passarcelo a noi... Quindi noi in bolletta pagheremo il prezzo maggiorato per l'extra tassa sullo scambio Gazprom-Algeria-Italia

Non vi fa ridere questa cosa ?


----------



## Djici (13 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Però mettiamoci d'accordo, la russia ha le pezze al culo, default imminente, "i missili che finiscono domani" o vogliono prendersi il mondo intero? perchè la si narra diversa in base alle parole di tizio o caio.


Io non ho mai detto ne che sono con le pezze al cul0, non ho mai parlato di default, ne di missili che stanno finendo... E nemmeno che vogliono prendersi il mondo intero.

Sai perché?
Perché non ne capisco abbastanza per potere andare a dire ad altri che la Russia sta così o così.
Non sono un esperto in economia, ne in operazioni militari. Né in logistica.
Non conosco il numero di missili... Tutto quello che so, lo so solo perché leggo gente più informata.
Poi mi faccio un idea.

Per me un paese che ha cibo e energia non starà mai malissimo.
Sul default non mi pronunciò.
Sui missili che stanno finendo non ci credo proprio.
Stai sicuro che l'esercito mandato in Ucraina non sarà nemmeno un quinto del loro potenziale. Ma non possono mica mettere tutti in azione li e trovarsi sguarniti in caso di attacco su un altro fronte.
Ieri leggevo di una Russia che sta mettendo truppe e materiale vicino alla Finlandia...

Per me prendersi il mondo e impossibile.
Ma provare a prendersi mezzi paesi del Est invece sarebbe possibile. Che poi non ci riesca e un altro conto.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Cmq questo accordo fatto con l'Algeria per le future forniture di gas mi fa molto ridere...
> 
> - Dalla Russia compravamo 29 miliardi di metrocubi l'anno, l'Algeria c'è ne darà 3 miliardi per il 2022... Quasi niente..
> 
> ...



Vedrai quanto rideranno le nostre tasche per colpa delle sanzioni " fine di mondo" comminate dal nostro insulso governo scendiletto Usa.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Cmq questo accordo fatto con l'Algeria per le future forniture di gas mi fa molto ridere...
> 
> - Dalla Russia compravamo 29 miliardi di metrocubi l'anno, l'Algeria c'è ne darà 3 miliardi per il 2022... Quasi niente..
> 
> ...


non parliamo dell ' Azerbajan poi che sta al confine
​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2022)

*CNN: "Presidenti Polonia, Lituana, Estonia e Lettonia oggi a Kiev per incontro con Zelensky."*


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Un'Europa unita da che parte starebbe?
> Non si può sempre lasciar fare quello che vuole a Putin con la scusa della questione etnica. Georgia, Ucraina, presto Moldavia, Kazakistan e forse Azerbajgian, guerre sporche, in aree strategiche. Non considerando poi gli Stati fantoccio ex sovietici come la Bielorussia.
> Si sta sottovalutando tantissimo l'azione della Russia negli ultimi anni. Non dimentichiamoci che ha minacciato ritorsioni militari anche per l'eventuale ingresso della Svezia nella Nato, un Paese entrato a far parte dell'UE negli anni '90 dopo il trattato di Maastricht, che non confina con la Russia e non ha mai fatto parte dell'ex blocco orientale sotto l'URSS.
> ​


Tutte chiacchiere russe. Tutta roba che non può fare la Russia


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Aggiungici UE scendiletto del demente americano e del figlioccio comico ed hai il mix perfetto per il disastro. Chiaramente con l'intervento USA entrerà anche la cina, e il campo di gioco è l'europa.


Ma certo, verremo distrutti , ma hey c’è lo zio Sam ad importare la pace no?


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai detto ne che sono con le pezze al cul0, non ho mai parlato di default, ne di missili che stanno finendo... E nemmeno che vogliono prendersi il mondo intero.
> 
> Sai perché?
> Perché non ne capisco abbastanza per potere andare a dire ad altri che la Russia sta così o così.
> ...


Forse ti ho confuso con altri utenti, nel caso mea culpa e ti chiedo scusa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *CNN: "Presidenti Polonia, Lituana, Estonia e Lettonia oggi a Kiev per incontro con Zelensky."*


Decideranno loro per tutti quindi. Rassicurante


----------



## vota DC (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chi mi aggiorna sui sondaggi USA in vista del midterm? Approvano questa politica estera di Biden?
> 
> Perché prima della guerra Biden era in proiezione per perdere metà di parlamento e senato, di fatto fine dell'amministrazione.


Non molto ma Biden ha gettato benzina sul fuoco soprattutto per sviare l'attenzione dei media dal fronte interno dove è messo malissimo....i giornali parlano della guerra in Ucraina mentre fino a due mesi fa i titoli erano "Inflation is good for you" con i vari spiegoni che con tacchino che costa il doppio, benzina che costa quasi il doppio e neanche è disponibile nei distributori.....è una cosa buona perché si tratta di giustizia sociale in quanto anche i multimiliardari pagano il doppio per tacchino e benzina!
Oltre al fatto che i governatori amici di Biden lo hanno costretto a rimettere i bambini nelle gabbie (le chiamano "overflow facility"), sono improvvisamente diventati pro pena di morte e lo hanno costretto a mettere la faccia su un piano per ricostruire tutte le infrastrutture salvo poi nel congresso dirigere i fondi altrove. In più disoccupazione di massa per i neri.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Cmq questo accordo fatto con l'Algeria per le future forniture di gas mi fa molto ridere...
> 
> - Dalla Russia compravamo 29 miliardi di metrocubi l'anno, l'Algeria c'è ne darà 3 miliardi per il 2022... Quasi niente..
> 
> ...


Hey ma stiamo spezzando le reni ai russi! Ogni centesimo pagato in più vale tutto!!


----------



## Devil man (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hey ma stiamo spezzando le reni ai russi! Ogni centesimo pagato in più vale tutto!!


I nostri soldi andranno all'Algeria che poi li verserà sul conto Russo

Avere la _coscienza pulita_ ha il suo prezzo


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> I nostri soldi andranno all'Algeria che poi li verserà sul conto Russo
> 
> Avere la _coscienza pulita_ ha il suo prezzo


Ma che vuoi che sia? L’importante è non dare direttamente in nostri soldi ai sovietici che stanno per fallire!


----------



## Devil man (13 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non molto ma Biden ha gettato benzina sul fuoco soprattutto per sviare l'attenzione dei media dal fronte interno dove è messo malissimo....i giornali parlano della guerra in Ucraina mentre fino a due mesi fa i titoli erano "Inflation is good for you" con i vari spiegoni che con tacchino che costa il doppio, benzina che costa quasi il doppio e neanche è disponibile nei distributori.....è una cosa buona perché si tratta di giustizia sociale in quanto anche i multimiliardari pagano il doppio per tacchino e benzina!
> Oltre al fatto che i governatori amici di Biden lo hanno costretto a rimettere i bambini nelle gabbie (le chiamano "overflow facility"), sono improvvisamente diventati pro pena di morte e lo hanno costretto a mettere la faccia su un piano per ricostruire tutte le infrastrutture salvo poi nel congresso dirigere i fondi altrove. In più disoccupazione di massa per i neri.


Oltre al fatto che sta per scoppiare il caso Hunter Biden suo figlio e i giri di affari della famiglia Biden in Ucraina. Stanno intensificando le notizie e c'è una inchiesta in corso con giri di soldi e bonifici che risalgano fino ad Hunter e al fratello..


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tutte chiacchiere russe. Tutta roba che non può fare la Russia


Parli della Svezia (e Finlandia)? Probabile, ma quello è un caso estremo, intorno ci sono tutte le ex repubbliche sovietiche con situazioni ben diverse ed ai confini con la UE.
Quando si parla di questa guerra, come di quelle americane, bisognerebbe sempre tenere conto in quale area geografica si svolgono. L'ucraina non è il Caucaso o la regione degli Uiguri, ci sono altri interessi economici e geo-politici in gioco, sia per loro che per noi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Aprile 2022)

Ogni volta che parla quel vecchio rimbambito mi torna in mente "la fine dell'incubo"... Mortacci loro


----------



## Djici (13 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> I nostri soldi andranno all'Algeria che poi li verserà sul conto Russo
> 
> Avere la _coscienza pulita_ ha il suo prezzo


Siamo proprio senza cervello.
l'Algeria aveva pure votato contro le sanzioni alla Russia.
Si e schierata apertamente.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Siamo proprio **********.
> l'Algeria aveva pure votato contro le sanzioni alla Russia.
> Si e schierata apertamente.



Strano eh, ma il mondo intero non era contro la Russia?


----------



## Swaitak (13 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Oltre al fatto che sta per scoppiare il caso Hunter Biden suo figlio e i giri di affari della famiglia Biden in Ucraina. Stanno intensificando le notizie e c'è una inchiesta in corso con giri di soldi e bonifici che risalgano fino ad Hunter e al fratello..


vedi se dobbiamo crepare per parare il culo a city hunter


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Strano eh, ma il mondo intero non era contro la Russia?



Per Mondo intero intendi le colonie USA?


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Aprile 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Un'Europa unita da che parte starebbe?
> Non si può sempre lasciar fare quello che vuole a Putin con la scusa della questione etnica. Georgia, Ucraina, presto Moldavia, Kazakistan e forse Azerbajgian, guerre sporche, in aree strategiche. Non considerando poi gli Stati fantoccio ex sovietici come la Bielorussia.
> Si sta sottovalutando tantissimo l'azione della Russia negli ultimi anni. Non dimentichiamoci che ha minacciato ritorsioni militari anche per l'eventuale ingresso della Svezia nella Nato, un Paese entrato a far parte dell'UE negli anni '90 dopo il trattato di Maastricht, che non confina con la Russia e non ha mai fatto parte dell'ex blocco orientale sotto l'URSS.
> ​


Chiaro, ma un UE davvero unita e compatta a livello geopolitico sarebbe un gigante con nulla da invidiare a USA Russia e Cina.
Il problema è che un tale obbrobrio non avrebbe mai la mia approvazione, io sono italiano non europeo.
Preferisco essere geopoliticamente irrilevante, ma avvertire un senso di appartenenza per la mia nazione, piuttosto che sentirmi in una gigantesca superpotenza "artificiale"


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per Mondo intero intendi le colonie USA?



Si, bè è quello il mondo per gli AmeriCani


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Cmq questo accordo fatto con l'Algeria per le future forniture di gas mi fa molto ridere...
> 
> - Dalla Russia compravamo 29 miliardi di metrocubi l'anno, l'Algeria c'è ne darà 3 miliardi per il 2022... Quasi niente..
> 
> ...



Fa riderissimo,la Russia come ovvio che sia aggirerà in tutta tranquillità le sanzioni che,come al solito,saremo noi colioni italiani a pagare a caro prezzo.
Tutto grazie ad un governo incapace che si fa dettare l'agenda dagli altri stati e non tutela noi cittadini.
Il tutto per "l'ucrainahhhh"
Bello.

P.S Bellissimi anche i sequestri dei beni russi dove siamo noi,italiani,a mantenerli in vita.

Per chi non lo sapesse,i beni sequestrati a fine guerra devono essere restituiti "perfetti" e fino ad allora lo stato italiano dovrà farsi carico delle spese correnti,delle polizze e di tutto il personale che ne faceva parte.
Che dire,come al solito siamo campioni del mondo in pagliacciate


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Parli della Svezia (e Finlandia)? Probabile, ma quello è un caso estremo, intorno ci sono tutte le ex repubbliche sovietiche con situazioni ben diverse ed ai confini con la UE.
> Quando si parla di questa guerra, come di quelle americane, bisognerebbe sempre tenere conto in quale area geografica si svolgono. L'ucraina non è il Caucaso o la regione degli Uiguri, ci sono altri interessi economici e geo-politici in gioco, sia per loro che per noi.


Parlo di tutto. A malapena la Russia sta facendo un a guerra miserevole in Ucraina. Pensare che si metta ad attaccare paesi fuori dalla sua influenza, addirittura in UE è fantascienza. Si sta andando troppo in là con la russofobia.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fa riderissimo,la Russia come ovvio che sia aggirerà in tutta tranquillità le sanzioni che,come al solito,saremo noi colioni italiani a pagare a caro prezzo.
> Tutto grazie ad un governo incapace che si fa dettare l'agenda dagli altri stati e non tutela noi cittadini.
> Il tutto per "l'ucrainahhhh"
> Bello.
> ...



Eh, tanto paga Pantalone


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Siamo proprio **********.
> l'Algeria aveva pure votato contro le sanzioni alla Russia.
> Si e schierata apertamente.


E quindi che dobbiamo fare raga? Rimanere senza energia? Morire di fame? Ma non vi sembra di esagerare un minimo?
Siamo andati a gambe unite contro la Russia con queste sanzioni, non avendo in mano nulla per noi. Non abbiamo un piano b, non sappiamo come far fronte al nostro fabbisogno, non abbiamo un catzo. Ma che pretendete onestamente?


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Parlo di tutto. A malapena la Russia sta facendo un a guerra miserevole in Ucraina. Pensare che si metta ad attaccare paesi fuori dalla sua influenza, addirittura in UE è fantascienza. Si sta andando troppo in là con la russofobia.


Va beh, se parli di russofobia non c'è margine di discussione.
E' come se dessi dei comunisti a tutti quelli che non sostengono l'Ucraina. Il livello è quello.


----------



## Andris (13 Aprile 2022)

sapete qual è la cosa più comica di tutte queste frasi sui crimini di guerra ?
nessuno tra quelli che ne parlano riconosce alcun tribunale internazionale, oltre quello del commercio WTO.
e non lo fanno proprio perchè così i loro cittadini non vengono processati a L'Aja
in primis gli Stati Uniti altrimenti avrebbero avuto il record mondiale...
praticamente il Tribunale Internazionale è diventato una sorta di esclusiva per i vinti e i reietti impotenti


----------



## pazzomania (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *CNN: "Presidenti Polonia, Lituana, Estonia e Lettonia oggi a Kiev per incontro con Zelensky."*


Alla fine, ci sta abbiano paura.

Anche se per me, la Russia non sta giocando a risiko, è comunque normale siano preoccupati.

Lo saremmo anche noi.

Nato o non nato, UE o non UE, se un paese con al forza militare della Russia ti attacca, ti procura danni inestimabili, distrugge una Nazione, quantificati in centinaia di miliardi di euro.

La precauzione è fondamentale, anche se improbabile un attacco ( ma ormai non mi stupirei più di nulla)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Eh, tanto paga Pantalone



Non che fosse una novità.
Però per Letta "spezzeremo le reni alla Russia"  

Quando vedo che ci stiamo continuamente auto-sanzionando (e auto-sabotando per fare un favore ad altri,rimettendoci noi in prima persona) mi sale il sangue al cervello.
Non capisco come possano vantarsi di essere così stupidi.

Lo stesso Di Maio che in pompa magna annunciava di aver sequestrato oltre 1 miliardo di beni russi.
Bravissimo,tanto nel frattempo li manteniamo noi sfigati italiani,quindi perchè non sequestrare beni per altri 2-3-4-10-20 miliardi ?
Tanto siamo ricchissimi per mantenere tutto il carrozzone.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sapete qual è la cosa più comica di tutte queste frasi sui crimini di guerra ?
> nessuno tra quelli che ne parlano riconosce alcun tribunale internazionale, oltre quello del commercio WTO.
> e non lo fanno proprio perchè così i loro cittadini non vengono processati a L'Aja



E qui c'è gente che dall' inizio della Guerra parla di condannare Tizio e Caio per crimini contro l' umanità. E né Russia né Usa hanno mai riconosciuto il TPI
Ah, però la verità su Bucha vorrei conoscerla visto che in tanti si sono sono bevuti la storiella dei russi che hanno massacrato tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sapete qual è la cosa più comica di tutte queste frasi sui crimini di guerra ?
> nessuno tra quelli che ne parlano riconosce alcun tribunale internazionale, oltre quello del commercio WTO.
> e non lo fanno proprio perchè così i loro cittadini non vengono processati a L'Aja
> in primis gli Stati Uniti altrimenti avrebbero avuto il record mondiale...
> praticamente il Tribunale Internazionale è diventato una sorta di esclusiva per i vinti e i reietti impotenti



Di cosa ti meravigli? Gli USA non sono soggetti a nessuna legge.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non che fosse una novità.
> Però per Letta "spezzeremo le reni alla Russia"
> 
> Quando vedo che ci stiamo continuamente auto-sanzionando (e auto-sabotando per fare un favore ad altri,rimettendoci noi in prima persona) mi sale il sangue al cervello.
> ...



Eh bè, noi ci facciamo le autosanzioni come gli autogolLo abbiamo detto fin dall' inizio amico mio. Per andare dietro a questa guerra finiremo per pagare un prezzo enorme e spropositato. A chi mi parla del sostegno all' Ucraina e della necessità delle sanzioni ho intenzione di portare le mie bollette presenti e future, perché a chiacchiere il tizio che sta negli Stati Uniti, e che caldeggia la resistenza Ucraina parlando di principi morali e diritto,poi non paga le mie stesse bollette e fa lo splendido con il mio c***o e soprattutto con quello degli Ucraini. A rimetterci siamo sempre e solo noi, il popolo.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Va beh, se parli di russofobia non c'è margine di discussione.
> E' come se dessi dei comunisti a tutti quelli che non sostengono l'Ucraina. Il livello è quello.


No, ti sto solo dicendo di non andare troppo oltre con i discorsi e cercare di essere più realisti possibile. Tutto qui.
Perché Putin che gioca a risiko non ce lo vedo proprio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Aprile 2022)

Penso sia inutile fare 50 mila commenti su questi negoziati quando nessuno e dico nessuno di noi ha la più pallida idea di cosa si dicono i leader politici. Chiediamo a Zizzino Di Maio di organizzare un incontro Russia-Ucraina in streaming sulla piattaforma 5 stelle per capire cosa si dicono.


----------



## Devil man (13 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fa riderissimo,la Russia come ovvio che sia aggirerà in tutta tranquillità le sanzioni che,come al solito,saremo noi colioni italiani a pagare a caro prezzo.
> Tutto grazie ad un governo incapace che si fa dettare l'agenda dagli altri stati e non tutela noi cittadini.
> Il tutto per "l'ucrainahhhh"
> Bello.
> ...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Aprile 2022)

Comunque una cosa "divertente".
La Spagna è incassata nera per l'accordo siglato tra algeria e italia per la fornitura di gas 

Quando la famosa "dipendenza" dal gas russo sarà portata a termine (ai nostri danni ovviamente),in europa ci sarà una scazzottata tra vari stati. Altro che lo schiaffetto di Will Smith a Rock,ci saranno vere e proprie botte da orbi


----------



## Swaitak (13 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque una cosa "divertente".
> La Spagna è incassata nera per l'accordo siglato tra algeria e italia per la fornitura di gas
> 
> Quando la famosa "dipendenza" dal gas russo sarà portata a termine (ai nostri danni ovviamente),in europa ci sarà una scazzottata tra vari stati. Altro che lo schiaffetto di Will Smith a Rock,ci saranno vere e proprie botte da orbi


ci fosse stata la Merkel avrebbe requisito tutto il gas della discordia


----------



## Devil man (13 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque una cosa "divertente".
> La Spagna è incassata nera per l'accordo siglato tra algeria e italia per la fornitura di gas
> 
> Quando la famosa "dipendenza" dal gas russo sarà portata a termine (ai nostri danni ovviamente),in europa ci sarà una scazzottata tra vari stati. Altro che lo schiaffetto di Will Smith a Rock,ci saranno vere e proprie botte da orbi


Ci sono già botte da orbi fra Alcuni paesi Europei e la Norvegia..

La Norvegia adesso sta vendendo a prezzo d'oro colato il suo gas ( e ne ha trilioni di tonnellate ) gas suo trovato nelle sue recenti ricerche! Compagnia Nazionale Equinor che sta facendo un grandissimo lavoro.

Di questo passo la Norvegia diventerà una super potenza commerciale in ambito energetico...

Perché vendono all'Europa a 100 quello che per loro costa 10


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Aprile 2022)

Ho appena sentito Biden sulla BBC ma che gli è successo ? Trema, voce fioca..


----------



## sunburn (13 Aprile 2022)

A mio parere c’è un aspetto cruciale della questione che non viene praticamente mai affrontato. Tralasciando l’aspetto geopolitico che per noi cittadini comuni non ha effetti immediatamente percepibili, guardando produzione ed export dell’Ucraina mi sembra produca ed esporti parecchia “roba” importante. Quindi mi chiedo: per noi cittadini comuni è davvero così indifferente che l’Ucraina sia vicina alla UE o “colonia” russa o autonoma/neutrale? Trattandosi di situazioni completamente diverse, a naso mi risulterebbe strano se fosse indifferente. Però io non ho le competenze per capire vantaggi e svantaggi complessivi dei tre scenari, quindi mi piacerebbe conoscere l’opinione di chi ne sa più di me di economia perché mi sembra un aspetto fondamentale per potersi fare un’idea della posta in gioco e provare a capire se il gioco valga o meno la candela.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ottime le parole di Macron e Giggino: dobbiamo smarcarci dagli USA o ci portano a morire. Se la facciano da soli la guerra in Ucraina. Mi sa che sta volta non siamo tutti compatti eh!


Giggino la banderuola ha parole OTTIME per tutte le situazioni


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho appena sentito Biden sulla BBC ma che gli è successo ? Trema, voce fioca..


Demenza senile ma è la fine di un incubo quindi tutto bene


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A mio parere c’è un aspetto cruciale della questione che non viene praticamente mai affrontato. Tralasciando l’aspetto geopolitico che per noi cittadini comuni non ha effetti immediatamente percepibili, guardando produzione ed export dell’Ucraina mi sembra produca ed esporti parecchia “roba” importante. Quindi mi chiedo: per noi cittadini comuni è davvero così indifferente che l’Ucraina sia vicina alla UE o “colonia” russa o autonoma/neutrale? Trattandosi di situazioni completamente diverse, a naso mi risulterebbe strano se fosse indifferente. Però io non ho le competenze per capire vantaggi e svantaggi complessivi dei tre scenari, quindi mi piacerebbe conoscere l’opinione di chi ne sa più di me di economia perché mi sembra un aspetto fondamentale per potersi fare un’idea della posta in gioco e provare a capire se il gioco valga o meno la candela.


la tematica principale è sicuramente geopolitica. per l' Europa economicamente è abbastanza insignificante l'Ucraina come mercato di sbocco e come importazioni non siamo molto dipendenti, salvo alcuni prodotti che sono principalmente prodotti a basso valore aggiunto come grano, mais, carta, fertilizzanti, alcuni metalli ecc..diciamo che la bilancia penderebbe molto più a favore della Russia. La tematica non è economica.


----------



## Devil man (13 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho appena sentito Biden sulla BBC ma che gli è successo ? Trema, voce fioca..


Non gli è successo niente è sempre stato così... Inutile


----------



## Djici (13 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Strano eh, ma il mondo intero non era contro la Russia?


Il mondo intero no.
Naturalmente, chi ha interessi a supportare gli Usa hanno votato per le sanzioni. Che ha interessi con la Russia ha votato contro.

l'UE e una delle poche aree geografiche schierata in modo chiaro con gli Usa ma che facevano molti affari con la Russia.

Se poi vuoi la lista esatta dei paesi che sono con la Russia te la faccio volentieri.
Tantissima paesi "molto poco democratici".

Però a dire la verità ci sono anche moltissimi paesi che si sono astenuti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque una cosa "divertente".
> La Spagna è incassata nera per l'accordo siglato tra algeria e italia per la fornitura di gas
> 
> Quando la famosa "dipendenza" dal gas russo sarà portata a termine (ai nostri danni ovviamente),in europa ci sarà una scazzottata tra vari stati. Altro che lo schiaffetto di Will Smith a Rock,ci saranno vere e proprie botte da orbi



il problema energetico esiste eccome, e mi viene da ridere quando gli Estoni, i Lettoni e i Lituani dicono che tutti dovrebbero sconnettersi dal gas russo. E' ovvio che non è qualcosa che si può fare dall' oggi al domani. Tra l'altro anche la "rivoluzione verde" passa da tanti soldoni che manderemo ai cinesi, visto che sono i principali produttori di pannelli solari.


----------



## Djici (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E quindi che dobbiamo fare raga? Rimanere senza energia? Morire di fame? Ma non vi sembra di esagerare un minimo?
> Siamo andati a gambe unite contro la Russia con queste sanzioni, non avendo in mano nulla per noi. Non abbiamo un piano b, non sappiamo come far fronte al nostro fabbisogno, non abbiamo un catzo. Ma che pretendete onestamente?


Penso che non mi hai capito. Anzi, sono stato sicuramente io a non essere abbastanza chiaro.

Io ero contento di sanzioni sulla Russia.
Ma poi bisognerebbe anche pensare alle ripercussioni.
Non pensavo che eravamo in mano a così tanti incompetenti.
Non si può mica sanzionare un paese su una risorsa così importante senza avere alternative.
Un conto è pagare un po' di più l'energia per essere indipendente dalla Russia.
Un altro e non avere nemmeno il piano B.
Quindi se dovevo pagare 200 euro a l'anno in più, ci potevo stare. Ma mica pagare il doppio e forse non avere comunque abbastanza gas per i milioni di abitanti del Europa.

Facevo lo stesso discorso una quindicina d'anni fa con il nucleare.
Ovviamente sarei contentissimo di non usare il nucleare (centrale che sta a meno di 15 km di casa mia) per non avere rischi alla Tchernobyl o per non avere tutti quei rifiuti che andiamo a nascondere sotto metri di cemento sotto terra e che saranno radioattivi per centinaia di anni.
Ma non sono pronto a pagare l'energia il triplo per passare alle rinnovabili.
Quindi che facciano tutti gli investimenti necessari per potere continuare a pagare l'energia ad un costo accessibile. Un po' più caro mi va bene. Ma mica faccio un mutuo per avere abbastanza per pagare l'energia...

Tornando On Topic :
Prima di sanzionare qualcuno ti assicuri che le sanzioni non ti facciano più male a te stesso che a l'avversario.

Non sono mica contrario a comprare gas in Algeria.


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Penso che non mi hai capito. Anzi, sono stato sicuramente io a non essere abbastanza chiaro.
> 
> Io ero contento di sanzioni sulla Russia.
> Ma poi bisognerebbe anche pensare alle ripercussioni.
> ...



Qua qualcuno lo disse quando furono varate le sanzioni che stavamo per impiccarci con le nostre stesse mani ma molti dicevano che era più importante sanzionare Putin. Bè abbiamo finito, per dirla come allora, per tagliarci il pene per fare dispetto alla moglie.


----------



## Djici (13 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Qua qualcuno lo disse quando furono varate le sanzioni che stavamo per impiccarci con le nostre stesse mani ma molti dicevano che era più importante sanzionare Putin. Bè abbiamo finito, per dirla come allora, per tagliarci il pene per fare dispetto alla moglie.


Potrei accettare un inverno un po' difficile.
Ma poi ci vuole un ritorno alla normale.
Che il ritorno alla normale si faccia con gas del Azerbaijan, del Algeria o che si vada forte sulle rinnovabili o che si punti forte sul nucleare... Non mi importa.
Ma una soluzione deve essere trovata per avere un prezzo del energia ad un prezzo "ragionevole".


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Potrei accettare un inverno un po' difficile.
> Ma poi ci vuole un ritorno alla normale.
> Che il ritorno alla normale si faccia con gas del Azerbaijan, del Algeria o che si vada forte sulle rinnovabili o che si punti forte sul nucleare... Non mi importa.
> Ma una soluzione deve essere trovata per avere un prezzo del energia ad un prezzo "ragionevole".



Ah, vedremo, perché per te pagare 200 euro all' anno per le conseguenze delle sanzioni può essere ragionevole, ma per altri credimi che non è così. Purtroppo ora che stiamo uscendo dalla pandemia i redditi vengono di nuovo falcidiati dalla crisi Ucraina e mi pare che chi ci governa non abbia nemmeno provato a considerare questo elemento.


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Potrei accettare un inverno un po' difficile.


potrei accettare un tampone a settimana
potrei accettare il green pass...
potrei accettare .......
.....


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Penso che non mi hai capito. Anzi, sono stato sicuramente io a non essere abbastanza chiaro.
> 
> Io ero contento di sanzioni sulla Russia.
> Ma poi bisognerebbe anche pensare alle ripercussioni.
> ...


Adesso ti sei spiegato benissimo e non posso che essere totalmente d’accordo con te.
Questo è discorso serio, preciso e basato sui fatti e non sull’umore, la propaganda e il benaltrismo!


----------



## Riccardo88 (13 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Cmq questo accordo fatto con l'Algeria per le future forniture di gas mi fa molto ridere...
> 
> - Dalla Russia compravamo 29 miliardi di metrocubi l'anno, l'Algeria c'è ne darà 3 miliardi per il 2022... Quasi niente..
> 
> ...


Fonte? Perché contrariamente ad un post interessante su Disney che avevi scritto qualche giorno fa, qui non sembra esserci nessun riscontro.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Aprile 2022)

ma è vera questa cosa che la Russia avrebbe spostato mezzi militari pesanti verso il confine con la Finlandia?

non credo li ci sia il Donbass da "liberare"...

se è vero siamo alla follia piu totale


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma è vera questa cosa che la Russia avrebbe spostato mezzi militari pesanti verso il confine con la Finlandia?
> 
> non credo li ci sia il Donbass da "liberare"...
> 
> se è vero siamo alla follia piu totale



lo ha riportato Sky News, immagino siano le classiche manovre intimidatorie visto che in queste settimane la Finlandia discuterà un potenziale ingresso nella NATO (da notare che i Finlandesi tradizionalmente contrari alla NATO oggi in maggioranza supportano l'adesione).


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Aprile 2022)

*Svenska Dagbladet, uno dei principali quotidiani svedesi, annuncia che la Svezia farà richiesta per entrare nella NATO *


----------



## Swaitak (13 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Svenska Dagbladet, uno dei principali quotidiani svedesi, annuncia che la Svezia farà richiesta per entrare nella NATO *


ste cose sbandierate ai 7 venti..


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ste cose sbandierate ai 7 venti..


Si infatti 
Beh c’è il pericolo risiko da scongiurare


----------



## zamp2010 (13 Aprile 2022)

Zelensky che dice Biden e un vero leader, e tutto qui.


----------



## Devil man (13 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Fonte? Perché contrariamente ad un post interessante su Disney che avevi scritto qualche giorno fa, qui non sembra esserci nessun riscontro.


Gazprom launches El Assel work in Algeria, By Ed Reed​CONSEGUENZE PER L’ITALIA E GAS ALGERINO di Paolo Della Sala​Indagine. Perché l'Algeria non può fornire più gas all'Europa "in caso di difficoltà" Algérie Part​


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (13 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Fonte? Perché contrariamente ad un post interessante su Disney che avevi scritto qualche giorno fa, qui non sembra esserci nessun riscontro.


non è semplice spiegare tutto in un post ma la questione del gas per noi è veramente difficile 
algeria è solo fumo negli occhi e per quello russo il colmo è che anche se dovessimo farne ipoteticamente a meno (impossibile) dovremmo lo stesso pagarne una quota almeno fino 2028
quello che non capisco è questo voler buttarci in una dinamica economico-politica che non possiamo assolutamente sostenere
in una guerra che non solo a noi italiani ma a noi europei non porta nessun vantaggio
altro che europa unita perchè quattro ******** vanno a trovare e fanno i video con zalone
la guerra è una conseguenza di equilibri che nessuno di sti fenomeni è riuscito a garantire


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> non è semplice spiegare tutto in un post ma la questione del gas per noi è veramente difficile
> algeria è solo fumo negli occhi e per quello russo il colmo è che anche se dovessimo farne ipoteticamente a meno (impossibile) dovremmo lo stesso pagarne una quota almeno fino 2028
> quello che non capisco è questo voler buttarci in una dinamica economico-politica che non possiamo assolutamente sostenere
> in una guerra che non solo a noi italiani ma a noi europei non porta nessun vantaggio
> ...


92 minuti di applausi.
Ma vuoi mettere prenderla in quel posto sistematicamente per aiutare l’ucraina in una guerra dove abbiamo solo da perderci?


----------



## __king george__ (13 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ste cose sbandierate ai 7 venti..


beh ma è la news di un giornale..non è una dichiarazione ufficiale del governo svedese


----------



## Riccardo88 (13 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Gazprom launches El Assel work in Algeria, By Ed Reed​CONSEGUENZE PER L’ITALIA E GAS ALGERINO di Paolo Della Sala​Indagine. Perché l'Algeria non può fornire più gas all'Europa "in caso di difficoltà" Algérie Part​


Nell'articolo spiega che è il gas destinato alla Spagna che andrebbe in parte a noi.
Nell'altro articolo spiega che Gazprom collabora con l'algeria nella costruzione di una nuova sede di estrazione operativa nel 2024, della quale Gazprom non ha la maggioranza delle quote. I guadagni andrebbero allo stato algerino in primis in quanto gas algerino, poi azienda 1, poi azienda 2 (Gazprom). Chiaro che la Russia attenua in piccola (o piccolissima) parte i danni dell'embargo del gas, ma è un po' diverso dal dire che stiamo ricomprando gas Russo acquistato dagli algerini e poi rivenduto a noi, il che ci fa sembrare cglioni megagalattici.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh ma è la news di un giornale..non è una dichiarazione ufficiale del governo svedese


ho fatto confusione con la dichiarazione di una ministra finlandese Sanna Marin,che ha detto decideranno a breve.
Poco cambia, ste cose potevano farle in segreto, ora dobbiamo sorbirci le minacce di Lavrov e compagnia brutta


----------



## Riccardo88 (13 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> non è semplice spiegare tutto in un post ma la questione del gas per noi è veramente difficile
> algeria è solo fumo negli occhi e per quello russo il colmo è che anche se dovessimo farne ipoteticamente a meno (impossibile) dovremmo lo stesso pagarne una quota almeno fino 2028
> quello che non capisco è questo voler buttarci in una dinamica economico-politica che non possiamo assolutamente sostenere
> in una guerra che non solo a noi italiani ma a noi europei non porta nessun vantaggio
> ...


La quota puoi pagarla in Euro come da contratto, o non pagarla affatto se decidi di cambiare le condizioni del contratto in corsa come il Putler sta cercando di fare. Perché per intenderci, prima ci minaccia con le atomiche, poi chiede il pagamento in rubli con tanto di sceneggiata di firma sulla legge del pagamento del gas in rubli, mentre noi dovremmo stare zitti?
La faccenda Ucraina riguarda alcuni personalmente, mentre come Stato non possiamo permetterci di farci ricattare sul gas da uno stato fallito che scatena la più grande guerra degli ultimi 70 anni per 'denazificare' a proprio piacimento.
Era chiaro che arabi e russi avrebbero causato problemi, mica ci avrebbero lasciato passare al green in 5/10/15 anni, per poi farsi mandare a quel paese, siamo stati ingenui in questo. Loro senza questi export sono nei caxzi.
Sfruttiamo questa occasione per liberarci del ricatto russo, passare in breve tempo al green.
Contrariamente a quanto molti scrivono, in caso di embargo del gas russo, il nostro PIL rimane in positivo, niente 'catastrofi economiche'.
Questa è una guerra geopolitica, ci riguarda anche per via del grano. Lasciamo che i russi ci prendano per il collo i prossimi anni perché siamo dipendenti dal loro gas e dal loro cibo, o compriamo il grano dall'Ucraina (non solo il grano eh) e il gas dall'Algeria/Libia/Azerbaijan e sfanculiamo il ricattatore omicida rusko?


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> La quota puoi pagarla in Euro come da contratto, o non pagarla affatto se decidi di cambiare le condizioni del contratto in corsa come il Putler sta cercando di fare. Perché per intenderci, prima ci minaccia con le atomiche, poi chiede il pagamento in rubli con tanto di sceneggiata di firma sulla legge del pagamento del gas in rubli, mentre noi dovremmo stare zitti?
> La faccenda Ucraina riguarda alcuni personalmente, mentre come Stato non possiamo permetterci di farci ricattare sul gas da uno stato fallito che scatena la più grande guerra degli ultimi 70 anni per 'denazificare' a proprio piacimento.
> Era chiaro che arabi e russi avrebbero causato problemi, mica ci avrebbero lasciato passare al green in 5/10/15 anni, per poi farsi mandare a quel paese, siamo stati ingenui in questo. Loro senza questi export sono nei caxzi.
> Sfruttiamo questa occasione per liberarci del ricatto russo, passare in breve tempo al green.
> ...


Riparliamo e quando le industrie nostrane si ritroveranno senza, ma chissenefrega no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2022)

*Ira di Scholz contro Zelensky, per il rifiuto di ricevere Steinmier.
Alla Rbb Scholz si dichiara irritato e deluso. Zelensky chiede che sia Scholz ad andare a Kiev, ma lui si dichiara non disponibile.
Scholz dichiara che invierà armi, ma in modo ragionevole, senza un coinvolgimento eccessivo nella guerra.

Anche Letta si schiera contro Zelensky: "Un Presidente della Repubblica di un paese UE non può essere considerato persona non grata da un paese candidato ad entrare in UE come l'Ucraina.", citando Zelensky con un hashtag.

Kiev si lamenta anche di Macron: "Molto deludente la sua riluttanza a parlare di genocidio."*


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Riparliamo e quando le industrie nostrane si ritroveranno senza, ma chissenefrega no?


Mamma mia 
Ma si l’ucraiba è troppo importante e vale ogni singolo problema che avremo da oggi in poi. Vuoi mettere contrastare l’orco russo che gioca a risiko e ha il gas? Ma poi la Russia è fallita anche oggi?


----------



## Riccardo88 (13 Aprile 2022)

Le industrie saranno le ultime a rimanerne senza.
Piuttosto ci chiederanno di razionalizzare il gas a casa, o a produrre parte dell' elettricità con altre fonti. Nel calcolo del PIL il danno causato dalla situazione Ucraina e dal possibile embargo del gas russo c'è, ma il PIL è stimato al +2.3%.
Se i russi chiuderanno i rubinetti, i danni saranno colossali per loro.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ira di Scholz contro Zelensky, per il rifiuto di ricevere Steinmier.
> Alla Rbb Scholz si dichiara irritato e deluso. Zelensky chiede che sia Scholz ad andare a Kiev, ma lui si dichiara non disponibile.
> Scholz dichiara che invierà armi, ma in modo ragionevole, senza un coinvolgimento eccessivo nella guerra.
> 
> ...



Zelensky ormai si crede un Dio.


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Nell'articolo spiega che è il gas destinato alla Spagna che andrebbe in parte a noi.
> Nell'altro articolo spiega che Gazprom collabora con l'algeria nella costruzione di una nuova sede di estrazione operativa nel 2024, della quale Gazprom non ha la maggioranza delle quote. I guadagni andrebbero allo stato algerino in primis in quanto gas algerino, poi azienda 1, poi azienda 2 (Gazprom). Chiaro che la Russia attenua in piccola (o piccolissima) parte i danni dell'embargo del gas, ma è un po' diverso dal dire che stiamo ricomprando gas Russo acquistato dagli algerini e poi rivenduto a noi, il che ci fa sembrare cglioni megagalattici.


Gazprom possiede il 49% contro il 51% di Sonatrach.
stiamo comprando 49% del gas russo


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ira di Scholz contro Zelensky, per il rifiuto di ricevere Steinmier.
> Alla Rbb Scholz si dichiara irritato e deluso. Zelensky chiede che sia Scholz ad andare a Kiev, ma lui si dichiara non disponibile.
> Scholz dichiara che invierà armi, ma in modo ragionevole, senza un coinvolgimento eccessivo nella guerra.
> 
> ...


Dai si dai, magari si arriva alla rottura e lasciamo finalmente solo Zelencoso. Dai che forse si stanno aprendo gli occhi. Lasciarlo solo e addio!


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky ormai si crede un Dio.


È proprio un babbeo. Lo devono isolare e dirgli di stare zitto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai si dai, magari si arriva alla rottura e lasciamo finalmente solo Zelencoso. Dai che forse si stanno aprendo gli occhi. Lasciarlo solo e addio!



Ne parlavamo stamattina.
Forse hai ragione tu e qualcosina si sta muovendo sul serio.

Se addirittura un soldatino dem come Letta si mette a scrivere un tweet di critica a Zelensky, con tanto di hashtag, è un elemento significativo.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai si dai, magari si arriva alla rottura e lasciamo finalmente solo Zelencoso. Dai che forse si stanno aprendo gli occhi. Lasciarlo solo e addio!



Zelensky riuscirà a farsi detestare pur essendo l’invaso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> La quota puoi pagarla in Euro come da contratto, o non pagarla affatto se decidi di cambiare le condizioni del contratto in corsa come il Putler sta cercando di fare. Perché per intenderci, prima ci minaccia con le atomiche, poi chiede il pagamento in rubli con tanto di sceneggiata di firma sulla legge del pagamento del gas in rubli, mentre noi dovremmo stare zitti?
> La faccenda Ucraina riguarda alcuni personalmente, mentre come Stato non possiamo permetterci di farci ricattare sul gas da uno stato fallito che scatena la più grande guerra degli ultimi 70 anni per 'denazificare' a proprio piacimento.
> Era chiaro che arabi e russi avrebbero causato problemi, mica ci avrebbero lasciato passare al green in 5/10/15 anni, per poi farsi mandare a quel paese, siamo stati ingenui in questo. Loro senza questi export sono nei caxzi.
> Sfruttiamo questa occasione per liberarci del ricatto russo, passare in breve tempo al green.
> ...



Forse non hai ancora capito che l'unico stato fallito è l'itaglia.


----------



## Raryof (13 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Gazprom possiede il 49% contro il 51% di Sonatrach.
> stiamo comprando 49% del *gas russo*


Solo che lo pagheremo di più, imbecilli al lavoro, si direbbe.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Aprile 2022)

Arrestato dall'intelligence ucraina Victor Medvedchuk..Deputato e ricco imprenditore è considerato dagli ucraini uno dei "nemici interni" che tramava con i russi contro l'Ucraina..sarebbe stato designato a guidare un governo fantoccio una volta che i russi avessero conquistato Kiev

Da Mosca il portavoce del Cremlino si è trincerato dietro un NO COMMENT spiegando al momento di non poter rilasciare dichiarazioni in merito.

Per il Cremlino sarebbe un arresto piuttosto imbarazzante considerando anche il fatto che Medvedchuk sarebbe al corrente di molte informazioni segrete strategiche e militari


----------



## Riccardo88 (13 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Gazprom possiede il 49% contro il 51% di Sonatrach.
> stiamo comprando 49% del gas russo


Stabilimento di estrazione e di lavorazione del gas, Gas di proprietà Algerina. Quello che Gazprom guadagna non è il 49%, lo stato Algerino ci guadagna in primis, poi Sonatrach e e Gazprom.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai si dai, magari si arriva alla rottura e lasciamo finalmente solo Zelencoso. Dai che forse si stanno aprendo gli occhi. Lasciarlo solo e addio!



E' la volta buona che si lasci l'ucraina al proprio destino.
Sono convinti di vincere contro la russia ? benissimo,lo facciano e non rompano più i maroni a nessuno.

Questi sono diventati talmente tronfi da decidere non solo le "politiche della UE" non facendone neanche lontanamente parte,ma anche le misure delle sanzioni,quale oligarca sanzionare,quali banche russe boicottare e quali e quante armi inviare.
Sarebbe ora di far capire al pagliaccio ucraino che l'ucraina non è al centro del mondo e che fino all'altro ieri non era  da nessuno.


----------



## Riccardo88 (13 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse non hai ancora capito che l'unico stato fallito è l'itaglia.


L'Itaglia è nella top 10


----------



## Swaitak (13 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Riparliamo e quando le industrie nostrane si ritroveranno senza, ma chissenefrega no?


si parla tanto di diversificare la fonte come se fosse una cosa semplice, sopratutto in tempi strettissimi. Voglio dire i fornitori principali saranno 4-5 al mondo, il gas è una fonte NON rinnovabile per cui la scelta del fornitore è limitatissima.
Ovviamente finche non si viene toccati si ignorano le conseguenze, ma il problema non siamo noi che commentiamo ma chi dovrebbe occuparsi di ste cose e invece da settimane continua a ripetere che non toccherà case e risparmi degli itagliani .
Uno stato che si mette nel letame da solo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Le industrie saranno le ultime a rimanerne senza.
> Piuttosto ci chiederanno di razionalizzare il gas a casa, o a produrre parte dell' elettricità con altre fonti. Nel calcolo del PIL il danno causato dalla situazione Ucraina e dal possibile embargo del gas russo c'è, ma il PIL è stimato al +2.3%.
> Se i russi chiuderanno i rubinetti, i danni saranno colossali per loro.


Tra costi e il resto le aziende che son rimaste in piedi dopo sti 2 anni di melma chiuderanno bottega, parlo delle medio piccole ovviamente. Chiarente oggi non possiamo affermarlo con certezza, siamai che domattina l'assassino si sveglia e decide di ritirare le truppe... 
Ad ogni modo se chiudono i rubinetti definitivamente in Italia sarà patatrac, presumo anche in molti altri paesi europei, ma non so dirlo con certezza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2022)

*Le Pen: "Se vincerò Parigi uscirà dal comando integrato della Nato, anche se Parigi continuerà a restare vincolata all'Articolo 5 del trattato atlantico sulla difesa collettiva. Una volta conclusa la guerra mi adopererò per riavvicinare strategicamente Russia e NATO. E' nell'interesse di tutti, anche agli USA, a meno che gli americani non vogliano un'asse mondiale Russia-Cina."*


----------



## pazzomania (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Le Pen: "Se vincerò Parigi uscirà dal comando integrato della Nato. Parigi continuerà a restare vincolata all'Articolo 5 del trattato atlantico sulla difesa collettiva. Una volta conclusa la guerra mi adopererò per riavvicinare strategicamente Russia e NATO. E' nell'interesse di tutti, anche agli USA, a meno che gli americani non vogliano un'asse mondiale Russia-Cina."*



Non ha detto nulla di inaccettabile, tutto plausibile e completamente legittimo.

Però questi sono i motivi per cui le Nazioni Europee non contano mai un c.... e siamo letteralmente in balia di ogni cosa.

Ogni anno, ovviamente, almeno 2-3 nazioni cambiano governo, e da li si fanno nuovi 20 passi indietro.

Non ne usciremo mai, non si puo' perdere tempo senza pausa a continuare a rivedere strategie, affinare interessi, ripianificare cose già stabilite ecc ecc ecc ad ogni soffio di vento.

Per forza siamo delle marionette...

Già tra lingue e differenti culture, è difficile trovare punti d' intesa.

Qualcuno può dire: proprio per questo l' UE non deve esistere.
Va bene, ma non conteremmo comunque nulla.

Se abbiamo una speranza, è quella di un Europa Unita.
E non perchè sia particolarmente europeista, mi sento più cittadino del mondo, ma tant'è.


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2022)

Vi giro la mail ricevuta nel pomeriggio e che questi delinquenti hanno inviato a tutti gli editori. Poi la censura è in Russia, eh?!

Il prossimo missile Putin dovrebbe sganciarlo su tutte le sedi di questi demoni


----------



## __king george__ (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Le Pen: "Se vincerò Parigi uscirà dal comando integrato della Nato, anche se Parigi continuerà a restare vincolata all'Articolo 5 del trattato atlantico sulla difesa collettiva. Una volta conclusa la guerra mi adopererò per riavvicinare strategicamente Russia e NATO. E' nell'interesse di tutti, anche agli USA, a meno che gli americani non vogliano un'asse mondiale Russia-Cina."*


ti adopererai per riavvicinare strategicamente Russia e Francia al limite..non la NATO

al di la di questo comunque non sono mica tanto sicuro che a livello di propaganda questa sia una buona mossa..mmmmm..non so...io fossi francese non vorrei sentire parlare di accostamenti alla russia e alla cina..soprattutto in questo periodo dove la russia è al centro dell'attenzione per nefandezze e privazioni di libertà d'opinione varie..

poi avrà i suoi motivi ovviamente...non conosco il pensiero dei francesi


----------



## Djici (13 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ha detto nulla di inaccettabile, tutto plausibile e completamente legittimo.
> 
> Però questi sono i motivi per cui le Nazioni Europee non contano mai un c.... e siamo letteralmente in balia di ogni cosa.
> 
> ...


Come dici.
Aggiungo che le elezioni non si fanno allo stesso momento per tutti.
Quindi ci sono sempre almeno 3 o 4 paesi che ogni anno sono proprio in un campagna elettorale. E si sa che in campagna elettorale, le scelte non sono sempre per il meglio del paese e dei cittadini ma sono quasi sempre le cose che gli elettori vogliono sentire.
Le Pen oggi dice questo.
Ma se fosse già al commando da 2 anni con altri 3 anni prima della fine del mandato, farebbe le stesse scelte?

Difficile dirlo con sicurezza. Ma ho i miei dubbi (e non parlo solo di nato e Russia... Ma proprio di ogni argomento citato).


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (13 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> La quota puoi pagarla in Euro come da contratto, o non pagarla affatto se decidi di cambiare le condizioni del contratto in corsa come il Putler sta cercando di fare. Perché per intenderci, prima ci minaccia con le atomiche, poi chiede il pagamento in rubli con tanto di sceneggiata di firma sulla legge del pagamento del gas in rubli, mentre noi dovremmo stare zitti?
> La faccenda Ucraina riguarda alcuni personalmente, mentre come Stato non possiamo permetterci di farci ricattare sul gas da uno stato fallito che scatena la più grande guerra degli ultimi 70 anni per 'denazificare' a proprio piacimento.
> Era chiaro che arabi e russi avrebbero causato problemi, mica ci avrebbero lasciato passare al green in 5/10/15 anni, per poi farsi mandare a quel paese, siamo stati ingenui in questo. Loro senza questi export sono nei caxzi.
> Sfruttiamo questa occasione per liberarci del ricatto russo, passare in breve tempo al green.
> ...


ripeto non è semplice ridurre la discussione in poche righe
mi riferivo non tanto al pagamento in rubli o euro che è solamente un piccolo escamotage ma alle condizioni in essere dei contratti
noi abbiamo contratti a doppia scadenza la più vicina 2028 e altre piu lunghe che indipendentemente dalla fornitura o meno di gas dobbiamo obbligatoriamente onorare 
non vedo dove sia il ricatto perchè di sto benedetto gas abbiamo bisogno e quello russo oltre ad essere di ottima qualità è quello per noi economicamente più vantaggioso e qua mi fermo
poi c è l aspetto chiamiamolo morale : ci riforniamo da un delinquente - dittatore - sterminatore tutto quello che volete
mi permetto di dire scusandomi per la citazione chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra anche se ci starebbe bene rivolto a noi italiani chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso


----------



## __king george__ (13 Aprile 2022)

a proposito di Finlandia...questa è la premier?? notevole! 36 anni


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vi giro la mail ricevuta nel pomeriggio e che questi delinquenti hanno inviato a tutti gli editori. Poi la censura è in Russia, eh?!
> 
> Il prossimo missile Putin dovrebbe sganciarlo su tutte le sedi di questi demoni



Aggiungo che qui ce ne sbattiamo il c. di queste minacce: considerato che a livello pubblicitario sono la quarta/quinta scelta.

Però alcuni canali Youtube e siti più piccoli (che hanno quella forma di monetizzazione obbligata) li hanno completamente distrutti. O scrivi/dici quello che vogliono loro o ti distruggono. Hanno demonetizzato perfino Radio Radio.

Poi il mostro è Putin


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Stabilimento di estrazione e di lavorazione del gas, Gas di proprietà Algerina. Quello che Gazprom guadagna non è il 49%, lo stato Algerino ci guadagna in primis, poi Sonatrach e e Gazprom.


scusa ma non mi risulta meno ridicolo, anche fosse.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che qui ce ne sbattiamo il c. di queste minacce: considerato che a livello pubblicitario sono la quarta/quinta scelta.
> 
> Però alcuni canali Youtube e siti più piccoli (che hanno quella forma di monetizzazione obbligata) li hanno completamente distrutti. O scrivi/dici quello che vogliono loro o ti distruggono. Hanno demonetizzato perfino Radio Radio.
> 
> Poi il mostro è Putin



Se c'è una cosa che Putin ha fatto giusta, su duecentomila sbagliate una magari l'ha azzeccata, è stato mettere al bando questi mostri come Google, Meta, Twitter & co.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che qui ce ne sbattiamo il c. di queste minacce: considerato che a livello pubblicitario sono la quarta/quinta scelta.
> 
> Però alcuni canali Youtube e siti più piccoli (che hanno quella forma di monetizzazione obbligata) li hanno completamente distrutti. O scrivi/dici quello che vogliono loro o ti distruggono. Hanno demonetizzato perfino Radio Radio.
> 
> Poi il mostro è Putin


Premesso che la diffusione delle *vere *fake news andrebbe fermata ( in senso puramente teorico intendo, nessun riferimento ad alcun particolare tema).
Perchè in generale meno baggianate girano, meno baggianate finiscono per diventare vere per alcune persone un po' più condizionabili.
Ma è utopia, ovviamente.

Ho sempre temuto l' arrivo di "momenti" come quella mail che hai postato.

Perchè di fatto, le big tecnologiche hanno il diritto divino ( auto-assegnato, o suggerito da chi comanda) di stabilire quale sia la verità.

E la cosa cozza totalmente con la libertà di opinione.

Non sono cose piacevoli.

Fino adesso, quest' arma è stata usata per la pandemia e le relative fake news, ora per la guerra dove il confine tra fake news e verità è molto più labile.

Io sono molto preoccupato per quando verrà usata su temi anche meno netti di questi, e penso sinceramente accadrà.


----------



## Raryof (13 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si parla tanto di diversificare la fonte come se fosse una cosa semplice, sopratutto in tempi strettissimi. Voglio dire i fornitori principali saranno 4-5 al mondo, il gas è una fonte NON rinnovabile per cui la scelta del fornitore è limitatissima.
> Ovviamente finche non si viene toccati si ignorano le conseguenze, ma il problema non siamo noi che commentiamo ma chi dovrebbe occuparsi di ste cose e invece da settimane continua a ripetere che non toccherà case e risparmi degli itagliani .
> Uno stato che si mette nel letame da solo.


Ma perché non chiediamo il gas all'UE? ci danno i soldi del recovery ( i nostri soldi), ci danno tutto, perché? no dico perché?
Dov'è il gas dell'UE? perché non ci salvano?


----------



## Swaitak (13 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che qui ce ne sbattiamo il c. di queste minacce: considerato che a livello pubblicitario sono la quarta/quinta scelta.
> 
> Però alcuni canali Youtube e siti più piccoli (che hanno quella forma di monetizzazione obbligata) li hanno completamente distrutti. O scrivi/dici quello che vogliono loro o ti distruggono. Hanno demonetizzato perfino Radio Radio.
> 
> Poi il mostro è Putin


Tra pandemia, blm e sta guerra santa, siamo tornati quasi all'istituto luce


----------



## pazzomania (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se c'è una cosa che Putin ha fatto giusta, su duecentomila sbagliate una magari l'ha azzeccata, è stato mettere al bando questi mostri come Google, Meta, Twitter & co.


Non lo so.

Nel senso, si certo.

Però è proprio la tecnologia in sè che raggiungendo potenzialmente un numero illimitato di persone, è deleteria sotto taluni aspetti.

Elimini Google e FB e Twitter, avrai altri sotto altro nome, che fanno la stessa cosa.

Ti faccio un esempio pratico: adesso pare che se ti informi attraverso determinati canali d' informazione, sei un illuminato perchè non ascolti i megafoni dell' informazione pilotata.

Ma è la stessa cosa, appena quei canali d' informazione diventeranno estremamente "potenti", subiranno la stessa sorte per ovvie ragioni.


----------



## Raryof (13 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vi giro la mail ricevuta nel pomeriggio e che questi delinquenti hanno inviato a tutti gli editori. Poi la censura è in Russia, eh?!
> 
> Il prossimo missile Putin dovrebbe sganciarlo su tutte le sedi di questi demoni


FANNO PENA, ho visto che gira una roba simile pure in tv che parla della fantomatica disinformazione su certi temi, ovviamente cercano di seguire l'ideologia unica e a poco a poco metteranno a tacere tutte le voci "cattive" (su youtube ma in generale su tutti gli organi che fanno informazione o trattano argomenti scottanti proprio come mw) o semplicemente chi prima di bersi le cose si fa 3000 domande.
Dovete capire che quando si parla di certi temi sociali c'è sempre del marcio e la verità non ce l'ha in tasca nessuno, si spiega semplicemente quella che deve essere la narrativa buona per essere depensanti in modo da far passare in secondo piano quello che è il secondo fine di tutto questo, la creazione di marionette e di schiavi digitali.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vi giro la mail ricevuta nel pomeriggio e che questi delinquenti hanno inviato a tutti gli editori. Poi la censura è in Russia, eh?!
> 
> Il prossimo missile Putin dovrebbe sganciarlo su tutte le sedi di questi demoni



Una vergogna.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ne parlavamo stamattina.
> Forse hai ragione tu e qualcosina si sta muovendo sul serio.
> 
> Se addirittura un soldatino dem come Letta si mette a scrivere un tweet di critica a Zelensky, con tanto di hashtag, è un elemento significativo.


Si è oltrepassato ogni limite. È chiaro che nessuno in Europa vuole rovinarsi per una guerra che non ci riguarda e porta solo svantaggi. Ok essere schiavi degli USA ma c’è un limite a tutto. Qualcosa si sta smuovendo e secondo me noi ad un certo punto ci fermeremo. Se la faccia sta guerra biden insieme a zelensky


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky riuscirà a farsi detestare pur essendo l’invaso.


Ci sta riuscendo bene eh


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' la volta buona che si lasci l'ucraina al proprio destino.
> Sono convinti di vincere contro la russia ? benissimo,lo facciano e non rompano più i maroni a nessuno.
> 
> Questi sono diventati talmente tronfi da decidere non solo le "politiche della UE" non facendone neanche lontanamente parte,ma anche le misure delle sanzioni,quale oligarca sanzionare,quali banche russe boicottare e quali e quante armi inviare.
> Sarebbe ora di far capire al pagliaccio ucraino che l'ucraina non è al centro del mondo e che fino all'altro ieri non era  da nessuno.


Ma infatti nessuno dice che non devono combattere, resistano pure eh ma da soli. Gli abbiamo dato di tutto ora facciano da solo. Se riescono bene se no amen, addio.
Zelensky sta vivendo il suo momento di gloria, sa che non gli verrà torto un capello e lui non pagherà nessuna conseguenza di tutto questo. 
a me fa uno schifo assurdo


----------



## pazzomania (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti nessuno dice che non devono combattere, resistano pure eh ma da soli. Gli abbiamo dato di tutto ora facciano da solo. Se riescono bene se no amen, addio.
> Zelensky sta vivendo il suo momento di gloria, sa che non gli verrà torto un capello e lui non pagherà nessuna conseguenza di tutto questo.
> a me fa uno schifo assurdo


Ieri ho scritto una cosa ma nessuno mi ha kakato  

Cosi come quando all' inizio delle sanzioni scrissi che secondo me la Russia stava in piedi tranquillamente, ed infatti è sempre più evidente che di fame non moriranno.

Ad ogni modo, torno a quello che avevo scritto ieri.

Dall' Ucraina passa gran parte del gas che arriva in Europa, in cambio di qualche centinaio di milioni al mese di royalities.

Ovviamente i gasdotti, non sono stati minimamente sfiorati dalle bombe, casualmente.

Bene.

Per l' Ucraina rappresentano ovviamente un' ottima entrata, ma per la Russia 30 volte di più vale il gas.

Quale sarebbe la mossa più ovvia? Che l' Ucraina, per azzoppare la Russia distruggesse questi passaggi, anche solo come minaccia.
Funzionerebbe meglio di un missile.

Sei sicuro tu che l' Ucraina non venga aiutata anche per questo?

Se l' Ucraina chiude domani il passaggio del gas per noi è la fine.
A loro cambia poco, hanno migliaia di miliardi di danni già cosi.


----------



## Raryof (13 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti nessuno dice che non devono combattere, resistano pure eh ma da soli. Gli abbiamo dato di tutto ora facciano da solo. Se riescono bene se no amen, addio.
> Zelensky sta vivendo il suo momento di gloria, sa che non gli verrà torto un capello e lui non pagherà nessuna conseguenza di tutto questo.
> a me fa uno schifo assurdo


Tra un po' magicamente verrà trovato dagli "amici" ceceni.


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri ho scritto una cosa ma nessuno mi ha kakato
> 
> Cosi come quando all' inizio delle sanzioni scrissi che secondo me la Russia stava in piedi tranquillamente, ed infatti è sempre più evidente che di fame non moriranno.
> 
> ...


Gli interessi in Ucraina sono tutti degli USA. È per noi una guerra che porta più svantaggi che vantaggi e che economicamente ci sta affossando. Sei sicuro che gli Stati d’Europa possano continuare così e andare oltre? Per noi è già la fine dato che abbiamo deciso di tagliarci le palle e non avere più gas russo. Cosa dovrebbe cambiare per noi oggi? Allora Russia conviene proteggere i gasdotti ma poi tanto a chi lo deve vendere ormai

A me davvero stupisce il fatto che non si capisca che più si va avanti così è peggio sarà e più rischieremo a 360 gradi.

Se l’ucraina facesse quello che tu dici, smetterebbe di esistere per tutti…a che pro?


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tra un po' magicamente verrà trovato dagli "amici" ceceni.


Ma va, non lo tocca nessuno a questo, chissà dove è messo…


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2022)

Ed intanto si chiedono ancora più sanzioni alla Russia.. basta con queste sanzioni si stanno rivelando un effetto boomerang. La pasta da noi è aumentata del 50%, Pane, 40%... il kWh mi costa 1,20 cent.. santo cielo un cacchio di kilowatt .. l'inflazione sta andando alla stelle. Non riesco ad immaginarmi i poveracci del terzo mondo. Intanto ai politici e company ai vari Bidet a cosa frega loro? Tanto sono mantenuti graattiss e prendono stipendi da capogiro cosa interessa se a loro la pasta aumenti dal 200%

Maledetti tutti ad incominciare dallo Zar di Mosca per finire con Zielekinsy che pare ora si è messo in testa di attaccare i territori russi


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vi giro la mail ricevuta nel pomeriggio e che questi delinquenti hanno inviato a tutti gli editori. Poi la censura è in Russia, eh?!
> 
> Il prossimo missile Putin dovrebbe sganciarlo su tutte le sedi di questi demoni


Che schifo
Che disgusto
Contro queste pagliacciate mi ribellerò sempre e mi fanno odiare sempre di più l’ucraina


----------



## pazzomania (13 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ed intanto si chiedono ancora più sanzioni alla Russia.. basta con queste sanzioni si stanno rivelando un effetto boomerang. La pasta da noi è aumentata del 50%, Pane, 40%... il kWh mi costa 1,20 cent.. santo cielo un cacchio di kilowatt .. l'inflazione sta andando alla stelle. Non riesco ad immaginarmi i poveracci del terzo mondo. Intanto ai politici e company ai vari Bidet a cosa frega loro? Tanto sono mantenuti graattiss e prendono stipendi da capogiro cosa interessa se a loro la pasta aumenti dal 200%
> 
> Maledetti tutti ad incominciare dallo Zar di Mosca per finire con Zielekinsy che pare ora si è messo in testa di attaccare i territori russi



Già. 

Però non si può nemmeno ignorare del tutto quanto sta accadendo.

Maledetto mondo complesso!

Speriamo trovino una sorta di accordo il prima possibile va...


----------



## Devil man (13 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Nell'articolo spiega che è il gas destinato alla Spagna che andrebbe in parte a noi.
> Nell'altro articolo spiega che Gazprom collabora con l'algeria nella costruzione di una nuova sede di estrazione operativa nel 2024, della quale Gazprom non ha la maggioranza delle quote. I guadagni andrebbero allo stato algerino in primis in quanto gas algerino, poi azienda 1, poi azienda 2 (Gazprom). Chiaro che la Russia attenua in piccola (o piccolissima) parte i danni dell'embargo del gas, ma è un po' diverso dal dire che stiamo ricomprando gas Russo acquistato dagli algerini e poi rivenduto a noi, il che ci fa sembrare cglioni megagalattici.


Ma infatti il mio discorso era per dire che l'Algeria* non può esportare in Europa più di 30 miliardi di metri cubi* di gas all’anno.... Quindi come farà ? L'unico alleato commerciale per loro è la Russia, visto che hanno votato contro l'espulsione della Russia dal Consiglio dei diritti umani.. quindi se vogliono possono tranquillamente fare da ponte fra noi e il gas Russo.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il mio discorso era per dire che l'Algeria* non può esportare in Europa più di 30 miliardi di metri cubi* di gas all’anno.... Quindi come farà ? L'unico alleato commerciale per loro è la Russia, visto che hanno votato contro l'espulsione della Russia dal Consiglio dei diritti umani.. quindi se vogliono possono tranquillamente fare da ponte fra noi e il gas Russo.



E come lo portano dalla Russia all' Algeria?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che qui ce ne sbattiamo il c. di queste minacce: considerato che a livello pubblicitario sono la quarta/quinta scelta.
> 
> Però alcuni canali Youtube e siti più piccoli (che hanno quella forma di monetizzazione obbligata) li hanno completamente distrutti. O scrivi/dici quello che vogliono loro o ti distruggono. Hanno demonetizzato perfino Radio Radio.
> 
> Poi il mostro è Putin



Putin, oserei dire “ingenuamente“, usa metodi barbari mentre altri ti fottono con mezzi “leciti”.


----------



## Devil man (13 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E come lo portano dalla Russia all' Algeria?


Il piano prevede la perforazione di 24 nuovi pozzi e la costruzione di un treno per il trattamento del gas. Il progetto riguarderà gas, condensa e GPL in Algeria e se ne incaricherà Gazprom


----------



## pazzomania (13 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Il piano prevede la perforazione di 24 nuovi pozzi e la costruzione di un treno per il trattamento del gas. Il progetto riguarderà gas, condensa e GPL in Algeria e se ne incaricherà Gazprom



Roba non immediata giusto?

Comunque c'e chi crede la Russia possa davvero portare il gas che prima dava a noi, in Cina e India.
Forse si, in minimo 3 anni, se i cinesini sono veloci a posare i tubi come dice la leggenda sulla loro efficienza.


----------



## Raryof (13 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Devil man (13 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Roba non immediata giusto?
> 
> Comunque c'e chi crede la Russia possa davvero portare il gas che prima dava a noi, in Cina e India.
> Forse si, in minimo 3 anni, se i cinesini sono veloci a posare i tubi come dice la leggenda sulla loro efficienza.


Quando stipuli un contratto per la compra e la vendita di gas firmi per almeno 8-10 anni più i tempi sono lunghi più il prezzo si abbassa, Gazprom i 24 pozzi li avrà già finiti nel 2025 e ovviamente alcuni pozzi li avvierà sicuramente prima...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (13 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ed intanto si chiedono ancora più sanzioni alla Russia.. basta con queste sanzioni si stanno rivelando un effetto boomerang. La pasta da noi è aumentata del 50%, Pane, 40%... il kWh mi costa 1,20 cent.. santo cielo un cacchio di kilowatt .. l'inflazione sta andando alla stelle. Non riesco ad immaginarmi i poveracci del terzo mondo. Intanto ai politici e company ai vari Bidet a cosa frega loro? Tanto sono mantenuti graattiss e prendono stipendi da capogiro cosa interessa se a loro la pasta aumenti dal 200%
> 
> Maledetti tutti ad incominciare dallo Zar di Mosca per finire con Zielekinsy che pare ora si è messo in testa di attaccare i territori russi



 andrà tutto bene


----------



## Swaitak (13 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Roba non immediata giusto?
> 
> Comunque c'e chi crede la Russia possa davvero portare il gas che prima dava a noi, in Cina e India.
> Forse si, in minimo 3 anni, se i cinesini sono veloci a posare i tubi come dice la leggenda sulla loro efficienza.


Ci vado con le pinze, perchè non conosco la situazione reale (se qualcuno lavora nel settore ci illumini sono interessatissimo), ma agevolo questa mappa dei principali gasdotti per farci un idea


Anticipazione (Spoiler): Mappa












Ora il nord stream 1 capacità( 55 miliardi di m^3 annui )dovrebbe essere il principale costruito proprio per bypassare l'Ucraina, e farebbe coppia col Nord stream 2 (55miliardi di m^3) per bypassare il BrotherHood. 
-Yamal 84 miliardi di m^3 annui
-Tap 20 miliardi di m^3 annui

Dall'Ucraina passano 
Brotherhood (126 miliardi di m^3)
Soyuz (26,1 miliardi di m^3)

Ora non conosco i flussi effettivi, ma a quanto pare il bypass completo dell' Ucraina era già nei piani russi, per cui penso che forse siffriremo un pò ma non saremmo totalmente isolati.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera è riportata la dichiarazione del Presidente polacco Duda che ha affermato che da parte della Russia non si tratta di guerra ma di terrorismo perché vengono bombardate zone residenziali e uccisi civili.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri ho scritto una cosa ma nessuno mi ha kakato
> 
> Cosi come quando all' inizio delle sanzioni scrissi che secondo me la Russia stava in piedi tranquillamente, ed infatti è sempre più evidente che di fame non moriranno.
> 
> ...


i russi sono abituati a fare la fame, morire di fame per loro equivarebbe a dire che stanno ai livelli degli africani. Cmq cio che fai osservare sui gasdotti non è banale come riflessione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Aprile 2022)

*Zelensky :" Ecco quali armi ci servono per continuare a difendere eroicamente il mondo dall’aggressione russa"*

E poi qualcuno anche qui dentro si domanda perchè questo pagliaccio ogni giorno che passa sia sempre più odiato ..**


----------



## hakaishin (13 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Zelensky :" Ecco quali armi ci servono per continuare a difendere eroicamente il mondo dall’aggressione russa"*
> 
> E poi qualcuno anche qui dentro si domanda perchè questo pagliaccio ogni giorno che passa sia sempre più odiato ..**


Ahahahahah 
Lui difende il mondo? Ahahahahah 
Questo è sicuramente drogato


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Zelensky :" Ecco quali armi ci servono per continuare a difendere eroicamente il mondo dall’aggressione russa"*
> 
> E poi qualcuno anche qui dentro si domanda perchè questo pagliaccio ogni giorno che passa sia sempre più odiato ..**



La sua arroganza è frutto del sostegno dei nostri “alleati”.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Aprile 2022)

non credo che la russia sia la a caxxeggiare...è normale che vogliano armamenti di un certo livello

poi se uno glieli da o no è un altro discorso..ma lui è normale li chieda

se non li chiedesse da ucraino sarei parecchio amareggiato

a mio avviso vi siete fissati troppo con sto Zelenski...se gli verranno date armi non sarà perchè le chiede e se scoppierà una guerra mondiale non sarà di certo per causa sua

date la colpa alla Russia,alla Nato,agli USA ma a Zelenski proprio no...state sopravvalutando troppo la sua importanza a mio avviso


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Travaglio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Travaglio



"In questa guerra ci sono gli invasori,gli invasi e gli invasati"  
Analisi molto lucida che inquadra perfettamente la situazione in cui l'UE,andando dietro allo scorreggione Bidet e al pagliaccio zelensky,si è messa all'angolo da sola.

Severgnini inutile come sempre.


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Travaglio


Vedi tu se devo essere d’accordo con sto ******* di Travaglio…
Comunque è importante che Francia e Germania stiano alzando la testa


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vedi tu se devo essere d’accordo con sto ******* di Travaglio…
> Comunque è importante che Francia e Germania stiano alzando la testa



Travaglio è antipatico ma ha detto tutte cose giuste. 
Severgnini ripetava solo “nostri alleati“.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Travaglio è antipatico ma ha detto tutte cose giuste.
> Severgnini ripetava solo “nostri alleati“.


Si ma sono banalità, che si sanno da 50 anni.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *"In questa guerra ci sono gli invasori,gli invasi e gli invasati" *
> Analisi molto lucida che inquadra perfettamente la situazione in cui l'UE,andando dietro allo scorreggione Bidet e al pagliaccio zelensky,si è messa all'angolo da sola.
> 
> Severgnini inutile come sempre.



Ero sicuro che avresti estratto questa frase


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Si ma sono banalità, che si sanno da 50 anni.




Io non trovo affatto banale dire le cose come stanno rispetto ai veri interessi in gioco.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io non trovo affatto banale dire le cose come stanno rispetto ai veri interessi in gioco.


Che due super potenze nucleari cercano di fare i loro interessi mi sembra invece una grandissima ovvietà. Il contorno lasciamo perdere, addirittura Travaglio si erge a colui che decide cosa deve fare il popolo finlandese e svedese, due delle democrazie più complete del pianeta. Penoso a dir poco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Aprile 2022)

Zelensky dice che non ha mai ricevuto una richiesta di incontro da Steinmeier e che la storia tedesca è inventata.
La Tv di stato tedesca lo sbugiarda e dice che c'è un documento scritto, firmato dalla presidenza di Kiev, in cui si dichiara che non è persona gradita.

Questo Zelensky è un altro mentitore seriale come Putin.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky dice che non ha mai ricevuto una richiesta di incontro da Steinmeier e che la storia tedesca è inventata.
> La Tv di stato tedesca lo sbugiarda e dice che c'è un documento scritto, firmato dalla presidenza di Kiev, in cui si dichiara che non è persona gradita.
> 
> Questo Zelensky è un altro mentitore seriale come Putin.


Ah quindi il messia mente? Ma chi lo avrebbe mai detto....


----------



## Albijol (14 Aprile 2022)

AFFONDATA A LARGO DI ODESSA LA NAVE AMMIRAGLIA "MOSKVA" DA DUE MISSILI NEPTUNE. L'INCROCIATORE MISSILISTICO LUNGO 180 METRI AVEVA 500 SOLDATI A BORDO. IL SOLITO DRONE TURCO AVREBBE DISTRATTO L'UNICO RADAR DELLA NAVE CHE NON È RIUSCITO COSÌ A TRACCIARE I MISSILI.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Che due super potenze nucleari cercano di fare i loro interessi mi sembra invece una grandissima ovvietà*. Il contorno lasciamo perdere, addirittura Travaglio si erge a colui che decide cosa deve fare il popolo finlandese e svedese, due delle democrazie più complete del pianeta. Penoso a dir poco



Se ancora tanti credono che gli USA intervegono in certe situazioni per puro altruismo forse non è così ovvio.


----------



## Albijol (14 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Che due super potenze nucleari cercano di fare i loro interessi mi sembra invece una grandissima ovvietà. Il contorno lasciamo perdere, addirittura Travaglio si erge a colui che decide cosa deve fare il popolo finlandese e svedese, due delle democrazie più complete del pianeta. Penoso a dir poco


Seguo Travaglio da un po' di mesi e leggendo le sue stupidaggini mi sono fatto l'idea che le sue inchieste su Berlusconi (che hanno fatto la sua fortuna) se le sia inventate di sana pianta.


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Seguo Travaglio da un po' di mesi e leggendo le sue stupidaggini mi sono fatto l'idea che le sue inchieste su Berlusconi (che hanno fatto la sua fortuna) se le sia inventate di sana pianta.


Travaglio era, è e sempre sarà un fanfarone, anche quando dice cose condivisibili é perché ci guadagna qualcosa. Lercio é più affidabile


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Travaglio era, è e sempre sarà un fanfarone, anche quando dice cose condivisibili é perché ci guadagna qualcosa. Lercio é più affidabile



Che Travaglio abbia speculato su Berlusconi è un dato di fatto ma questo non esclude che sul comportamento degli USA dica cose esatte.


----------



## kekkopot (14 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Riparliamo e quando le industrie nostrane si ritroveranno senza, ma chissenefrega no?


Chi laavora ceramica, vetro e alcune metallurgiche si fermano totalmente. Li il PIL non scenderà.. nono


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> L'Itaglia è nella top 10


Falliti nel 2007 come quasi mezza europa


----------



## kekkopot (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Travaglio


Sono in linea con il pensiero di Travaglio


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che Travaglio abbia speculato su Berlusconi è un dato di fatto ma questo non esclude che sul comportamento degli USA dica cose esatte.


Ma certamente, ha detto cose condivisibili, ma non perché sia "onesto", é perché evidentemente ha convenienza nel farlo


----------



## hakaishin (14 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky dice che non ha mai ricevuto una richiesta di incontro da Steinmeier e che la storia tedesca è inventata.
> La Tv di stato tedesca lo sbugiarda e dice che c'è un documento scritto, firmato dalla presidenza di Kiev, in cui si dichiara che non è persona gradita.
> 
> Questo Zelensky è un altro mentitore seriale come Putin.


È una schifezza di persona, un altro criminale, un corrotto mafioso e viscido. Ma è aggredito quindi un santo. Speriamo continui così e magari verrà lasciato solo come merita


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se ancora tanti credono che gli USA intervegono in certe situazioni per puro altruismo forse non è così ovvio.



in questo caso, alzo le mani.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma certamente, ha detto cose condivisibili, ma non perché sia "onesto", é perché *evidentemente ha convenienza nel farlo*



Nessuno lavora gratis.


----------

